# Engine Rebuild - Looking for help in the Phoenix area



## curtis68 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am looking for someone in the Phoenix area to help with the rebuild on my 400. I had the #16's rebuilt last year and my bad luck seems to moved on to the car. I am looking for someone or someplace to complete the rebuild for me and am also looking for any suggestions anyone is willing to offer on picking up some power on this rebuild. I would like to keep the #16's and keep her as a driver (the wife has killed the dream of major modifications!). 

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Curtis,

Can't say about Phoenix, but in Tucson is Paul Carter. He's a good Pontiac man. He goes by "GTOfreek" on PY and PZ. I don't know the name of the shop. Steve Barcak is around PHX. He could 'point" you to a good shop there.

To make the 400 "work" best with "pump gas" (93 octane), a "dished" piston is called for with the small chamber heads. Speed Pro L2262F-xxx is an excellent piston for this. Plenty of "meat" in the head of the piston to turn a "simple dish" (3" diameter, .100" deep). Add a Comp XE262H and you will be amazed! It will actually make a tad MORE power than the original arrangement using 100 octane. Sound of the cam is similar to the 068 factory grind. 

Jim


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I have had some engine work done by Arizona Automasters located near Chandler and Awahtukee. When I first went to the shop, I chose them b/c they specialized in F-Body modifications and mainly dealt with Chevys and Pontiacs. I had them rebuild my Iroc's motor and the price seemed pretty fair. I just visited their site and it seems they changed their target audience to an all around auto repair shop instead of F-Bodies. I have heard that you should only have a "Pontiac man" rebuild your Pontiac engines. As many mechanics who are unfamiliar with Pontiac motors rebuild them as they would a Chevy motor, but maybe they have a Pontiac man at the shop. It may be worth a call. If your interested: 

Arizona AutoMasters

Let me know if you find anyone in the valley here as I will need to have mine rebuilt eventually, hopefully beginning of 2012.


----------



## jray1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am gathering info and parts to rebuild mine as well. Same 400 with #16 heads and I am going with a 14cc forged dish piston . Butler performance in TN keeps these on the shelf and are very knowledgeable when it comes to pontiac. He also told me an XE268H cam for my setup based on my gearing and what I wanted from the car.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

jray,

With all due respect to Butler Performance (THE "premiere" Pontiac shop), I would move away from XE268H. It falls into that "no man's land" where a stock converter is too "tight", and the power band doesn't justify a higher "stall" converter. 

The XE262H is what we use for a "replacement" cam for 068 or 744, when compressoin has been lowered to make the engine "pump gas friendly". It sounds much like the old grinds, but provides more power across a broader range. It works fine with a stock converter. It also works well with "taller" gears (3.23s, 3.08s, etc.). 

XE274H is the one we use as a "Ram Air IV" (041) replacement. It needs about 2,400 "stall". the power band and vacuum signal are excellent, and in a 400 will make power to right at 5,800-6,000, depending on head work.

You HAVE taken steps to lower compression, right? Or are you going to run "race" gas? No "free lunch" here. Understand that powerful "pump gas" engines are our (CVMS) "niche". While we don't build nearly as many "high-end" race engines as David et al, we DO build many "streeters", including many 600-plus HP Pontiacs using 93 octane and "stock" blocks.

FWIW

Jim


----------



## jray1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. P-Body said:


> jray,
> 
> With all due respect to Butler Performance (THE "premiere" Pontiac shop), I would move away from XE268H. It falls into that "no man's land" where a stock converter is too "tight", and the power band doesn't justify a higher "stall" converter.
> 
> ...


No stall in mine I am running a 4 speed and yes I am going with forged dished pistons (hoping 14cc dish does it) to lower compression. Stock was at 10.75 to 1 I should be getting close to where I need to be with these. XE268 in a 4 speed with a 3.08 gear I think it should be good for a daily driver and still have a "cammed" lope to it.


----------

